# Rifle scope vs. shotgun scope



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

What seperates a rifle scope from a shotgun scope? Will a rifle scope work on a muzzleloader? (TC Encore) I have a hard time with distance vision and wanted a higher poer scope. At least a 4-12x, but a little more if I could. The low end doesn't bother me as I never usually go under 5 anyways. Something with a large objective too to show the biggest view helps me out. Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks guys


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a Simmons 3-9 x 50 on my muzzleloader. Used it to replace my low magnification shotgun scope that was on it. No problems. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I think the main difference is the parallax setting and power options.
I have a Leupold rifle scope on my encore muzzleloader- works just fine.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think alot of shotgun scopes have 1/2" moa adjustment, where a rifles scope has 1/4" moa adjustments. Also a "shotgun scope" is usually a lower power for the shorter distance.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

3-9X50 VXII on my 1100. Wouldn't have anything else. 

Whatever you do, buy quality. There isn't much out there more punishing to optics than a slug gun. Don't skimp on rings, either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nothing but parallax (focus). Most "shotgun" scopes are parallax set at 75 yards and rifle scopes are usually set at 100 or 150 yards. With today's slug guns a 75 yard parallax is no longer necessary. Some offer a bit more eye relief to help with heavy recoil. They are not built any stronger than other scopes however.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Eye Relief is generally longer on a shotgun scope.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto the eye relief. It's usually best to mount your scope either on the barrel or on a cantilever from the barrel. Receiver mounted scopes don't fair as well because most shotgun barrels (pretty much anything with interchangable) move to much.


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

BirdieShooter said:


> Ditto the eye relief. It's usually best to mount your scope either on the barrel or on a cantilever from the barrel. Receiver mounted scopes don't fair as well because most shotgun barrels (pretty much anything with interchangable) move to much.


You are correct on the barrels moving, and the longer eye relief is sometimes needed when mounting to a cantiliever system.

but even then the barrel will twist some between shots. causing the point of aim to vary slightly. 

I had an 870 with a 24" hastings rifled barrel on it pegged by a gunsmith, and you can't beleive what this and a trigger job did to the sizeo of the already impressive groups. Eveny though I still hunt in the rifle zone, I use this gun a lot, I would have no problem taking a 150 to 200 year shot witht he gun and had never killed a deer with a shotgun so I had this built. 

Now they have the crossbow thing, and I guess I wll need to add one of those to my arsenal as well. Will the need for new toys never end


----------

